# Apple Hardware Test - CD selon la machine



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2009)

Bon, comme il n'y a pas de forum général Hardware, je mets ça dans PowerMac mais ça concerne tous les macs, ma question.

Et elle est la suivante : Le CD Apple Hardware Test (AHT pour les intimes) est il vraiment SPÉCIFIQUE à un type de machine ?

J'ai sous la main un CD AHT pour PM G4.

J'ai un PM G5 que je voudrais tester pour lequel je n'ai pas de CD AHT.

Est-ce que je peux utiliser le CD AHT pour G4 sur mon G5 ? Et est-ce que ça servira à qqchose ?

Si vraiment il faut le CD AHT pour PM G5, alors je lance une demande de prêt à ceux qui habitent en métropole Lilloise. Le site d'Apple propose les image disque AHT de certains mac, mais pas le G5 (allez savoir pourquoi).


----------



## Arlequin (18 Novembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bon, comme il n'y a pas de forum général Hardware, je mets ça dans PowerMac mais ça concerne tous les macs, ma question.
> 
> Et elle est la suivante : Le CD Apple Hardware Test (AHT pour les intimes) est il vraiment SPÉCIFIQUE à un type de machine ?
> 
> ...



je pense que tu l'as dans l'os

je n'ai pas énormément d'expérience avec l'AHT, mais du peu que j'ai essayé, cela n'a pas fonctionné

j'espère me tromper, mais par déduction, si l'AHT était "universel", il devrait être présent sur les dvd "toute boite" du commerce, non ? 

mais cela dit rien ne t'empêche d'essayer, au pire, il te dira que ce n'est pas possible


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2009)

bien sur qu'ils sont specifique
et c'est du bon sens
les matosses sont differents donc ce qu'il y a à tester et la maniere aussi

depuis le temps t'as du prendre le freeware mactracker ...
et tu y verras que les AHT ont des chiffres ( versions) de 1.0 ( imacG3)  aux derniers macs 2009

les AHT  PM G5 vont de 2.1 à 2.5.2 suivant  le modele


----------



## ccciolll (18 Novembre 2009)

Non , je ne connais même pas ce "freeware mactracker".

Bon, du coup je balance ma demande "qui aurait un AHT pour PM G5 à prêter ?" 

Perso je peux passer une image disque de celui pour PM G4 (mais celui-là est dispo sur le site d'apple. Allez savoir pourquoi ils ne mettent pas celui pour les G5&#8230


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

ccciolll a dit:


> Non , je ne connais même pas ce "freeware mactracker".


et pourtant on en cause souvent de cette merveille qui donne plein d'infos sur TOUS les macs

 tu devrais le telecharger
gaffe aux versions selon OS
Mactracker - Get info on any Mac


> Bon, du coup je balance ma demande "qui aurait un AHT pour PM G5 à prêter ?"


Encore faudrait  t il savoir lequel 

relire ma rep precedente


> Perso je peux passer une image disque de celui pour PM G4 (mais celui-là est dispo sur le site d'apple. Allez savoir pourquoi ils ne mettent pas celui pour les G5&#8230


encore une fois il y a un AHT par modele précis

quelques exemples en PMG4
AHT 1.2 AHT 1.2.1 AHT 1.2.2 AHT 1.2.3 etc
ou même AHT 2.01 AHT 2.01 etc etc


----------



## ccciolll (19 Novembre 2009)

Eh ben j'ai eu du bol alors, le CD AHT pour G4 que j'ai eu "fitait" parfaitement avec mon propre G4.

Pour le G5, c'est un PM mono 1.8.


----------

